# Was ist eigentlich passiert mit.......?



## Stormcaller (29. Juni 2010)

.......... Heinrich dem lustigsten Buffed Mitarbeiter?????????????ß
..........Flo 1 der möchtegern Gangster? auf einmal war er weg und keiner wusste warum????ß
..........Marcel Anacker finde sein Profil nicht mehr bei den Buffed Mitarbeitern?

Bitte um Antwort

Mfg


----------



## Razyl (29. Juni 2010)

Stormcaller schrieb:


> .......... Heinrich dem lustigsten Buffed Mitarbeiter?????????????ß
> ..........Flo 1 der möchtegern Gangster? auf einmal war er weg und keiner wusste warum????ß
> ..........Marcel Anacker finde sein Profil nicht mehr bei den Buffed Mitarbeitern?



1. Heinrich ist nicht mehr angestellt im Computec Verlag, sondern arbeitet nun für Playata. Edit: Heinrich hört man auch nahezu immer im Spieleveteranen-Podcast, wo er mit Jörg Langer, Boris-Schneider Johne und Anatol Locker quasselt. Alle vier sind alterwührdige Spielejournalisten.
2. Flo 1 ist gegangen vor einiger Zeit schon. Er hat die Seite (glaube ich zumindest) Memory-Sports.com ins Leben gerufen.
3. Marcel Anacker arbeitet auch für Playata.


----------



## Stormcaller (30. Juni 2010)

also kein Marcel mehr im Buffed Cast? :<


----------



## Haxxler (30. Juni 2010)

Vielleicht mal als Stargast per Skype, wer weiß.


----------



## Razyl (30. Juni 2010)

Stormcaller schrieb:


> also kein Marcel mehr im Buffed Cast? :<



Anscheinend. Genauso wenig wie Bernd, Heinrich, Benny, Matse & co, die alle nicht mehr da sind. Im Grunde ist ja nur noch ZAM von den Buffed-Kernteam von Anfang an dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kremlin (30. Juni 2010)

ich leide mit euch.


----------



## Bloodletting (30. Juni 2010)

Kremlin schrieb:


> ich leide mit euch.



Ich nicht.


----------



## Kremlin (30. Juni 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Ich nicht.



das kam unerwartet.


----------



## Bloodletting (30. Juni 2010)

Kremlin schrieb:


> das kam unerwartet.



Kam es nicht.


----------



## TheGui (30. Juni 2010)

Stormcaller schrieb:


> also kein Marcel mehr im Buffed Cast? :<



Daran is was schlecht?

Nur gut das der *Zensur* wech is >_>

Was der schon für Bulshit verzapft hat was Mage oder Lore angeht >_<

FURCHTBAR!


----------



## Kremlin (30. Juni 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Kam es nicht.



wohl.


----------



## TheGui (30. Juni 2010)

Kremlin schrieb:


> wohl.



Wurde vor Monaten schon in den news gepostet und vom verantwortlichen kommentiert... glaub das kam sogar in der show oder dem cast vor O-o

da wurde sogar noch das neue "geschäfftsmodell" MMO-Datenbank zur sprache >_>

Naja, wie ich schon sagte binn ich sehr froh das Marcell der *Zensur* wech is!


----------



## Bloodletting (30. Juni 2010)

Kremlin schrieb:


> wohl.



Dohoch!


----------



## Kremlin (30. Juni 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> Wurde vor Monaten schon in den news gepostet und vom verantwortlichen kommentiert... glaub das kam sogar in der show oder dem cast vor O-o
> 
> da wurde sogar noch das neue "geschäfftsmodell" MMO-Datenbank zur sprache >_>
> 
> Naja, wie ich shcon sagte binn cih sehr froh das Marcell der failbob wech is!



deine worte sind verletzend.


----------



## Stormcaller (30. Juni 2010)

Heinrich, Marcel, Bernd und Zam waren jawohl die besten im Buffed Cast, nur wegen denen hab ichs mir immer angehört.
Naja das heißt wohl Buffed Cast 1-50 nochmal reinziehen während des Questens


----------



## TheGui (1. Juli 2010)

Kremlin schrieb:


> deine worte sind verletzend.



pah... dem zuzuhören war nen Garrant für Wutausbrüche...

Er hatt Fehlinformationen verbreitet! 
Das ist unverzeilich in einer Show die von vielen Spielern gehört/gesehen wird die auf die ihnen angebotenen Ifos angewisen sind!

Die Spieler verlassen sich darauf das Buffed keinen Müll verzapf und in der hinsicht hatt er nunmal öffters hart gefailed! 

Ich hab öffters daran gezweifelt ob er überhaupt WoW spielt >_>

von der pre WoW Storry in WC1-3 hatte er quasi 0 Plan. 

Und was seine Tips zum Thema Mage angingen waren sehr offt hart scheiße...
-> Eisige Adern? wtf glaub net das es gut is. Hey in meinem imba Raid is nen INSTANTPYROMAGE! (hyal)... usw. 
Würd gern mehr nennen aber BC is lang her ^^



Spoiler



Ich hasse ihn! ich hasse seine Stimme, ich hasse seine Art zu sprechen, ich hasse es wie er seinen Mage gespielt hat! ich hasse es DAS er überhaupt nen Mage gespielt hat, Ich hasse es das er einen GNOM!!! mage gespielt hat! Ich hasse es das er über die WoW Storry geredet hatt und keine ahnung davon hatte was in unzähligen falschen Bockmist endete! Ich hasse ihn so sehr das mein Puls richtung "Bluthochdruck" hochschießt alleine weil ich an ihn denk!


----------



## ZAM (1. Juli 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> pah... dem zuzuhören war nen Garrant für Wutausbrüche...
> 
> *haltlose Unterstellungen*



Und jetzt schalt mal nen Gang zurück. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (1. Juli 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Und jetzt schalt mal nen Gang zurück.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich kann mir sofern ich Zeit dazu finde gern nochmal die alten casts/Shows anhören/schauen... so halltlos sind meine Unterstellungen nicht!

@ zam, du kennst ihn persöhnlich.. er is sicher kein schlechter Kerl, aber ich hab leider nur den EIndruck den ich durch die Casts/Shows haben kann. Manche Menschen sind nunmal wie nen Spritzer Zitronensaft ins Auge! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (1. Juli 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> Manche Menschen sind nunmal wie nen Spritzer Zitronensaft ins Auge!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Beispielsweise die, die den Unterschied zwischen Kritik und Beleidigung nicht kennen. :-)


----------



## TheGui (1. Juli 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Beispielsweise die, die den Unterschied zwischen Kritik und Beleidigung nicht kennen. :-)



Kritik zu üben war auch nicht meine Absicht.


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. Juli 2010)

Ich sehe hier starke Aggressionsprobleme...


----------



## ZAM (1. Juli 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> Kritik zu üben war auch nicht meine Absicht.



Du wolltest beleidigen? .. eieiei...


----------



## TheGui (1. Juli 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Du wolltest beleidigen? .. eieiei...



auch nich, nur erlich meine Gefühle zum Ausdruck bringen um anschließend ruhig schlafen zu können.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (1. Juli 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> auch nich, nur erlich meine Gefühle zum Ausdruck bringen um anschließend ruhig schlafen zu können.



Such dir ein Hobby.


----------



## Kremlin (1. Juli 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Such dir ein Hobby.



nana, warum werden wir denn gleich persöhnlich?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (1. Juli 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Und jetzt schalt mal nen Gang zurück.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




So Leid es mir tut, teilweise stimmt es was TheGui behauptet hat. Ich mein ich mag den guten alten Aggrognom, aber Lore-Technisch...naja


----------



## Seph018 (1. Juli 2010)

Danke für diesen leichten Anflug von ausrasten TheGui, jetzt kann ich in Frieden schlafen gehen, gute Nacht, euch allen!


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Juli 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> So Leid es mir tut, teilweise stimmt es was TheGui behauptet hat. Ich mein ich mag den guten alten Aggrognom, aber Lore-Technisch...naja



Man muss allerdings nicht vollkommen ausrasten und beleidgen...


----------



## Tikume (2. Juli 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> aber Lore-Technisch...naja



Du meinst diese verhunzte Wow-Story die so billig ist dass man sie eigentlich nicht mal Kindergartenkindern die auf Teletubbies abfahren auftischen kann?


----------



## Berserkerkitten (2. Juli 2010)

Na ja, seit man einfach nur noch nordische Mythologie kopiert und hier und da ein paar Namen leicht abändert, fahren die Kids doch voll drauf ab. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (2. Juli 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Man muss allerdings nicht vollkommen ausrasten und beleidgen...



Natrülich nicht, um Gottes Willen. Wie gesagt, davon distanziere ich mich, ich mag unseren (Ex)AddOnking doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (2. Juli 2010)

lol. Es gibt also auch WoW-Nazis.

@Topic:
Who the fuck are these guys?
Und was ist der Buffedcast?
Gibt es noch etwas anderes unter der Domain buffed.de als das Forum?


----------



## LiangZhou (2. Juli 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Du meinst diese verhunzte Wow-Story die so billig ist dass man sie eigentlich nicht mal Kindergartenkindern die auf Teletubbies abfahren auftischen kann?




Ja


----------



## Reflox (2. Juli 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Na ja, seit man einfach nur noch nordische Mythologie kopiert und hier und da ein paar Namen leicht abändert, fahren die Kids doch voll drauf ab.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ichs sehs schon in Cataclysm:

Sethulus
Rea
Path
Isus
Horas




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (2. Juli 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> @Topic:
> Who the fuck are these guys?
> Und was ist der Buffedcast?
> Gibt es noch etwas anderes unter der Domain buffed.de als das Forum?



Sowas ähnliches wollte ich gerade auch schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (3. Juli 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ichs sehs schon in Cataclysm:
> 
> Sethulus
> Rea
> ...



LOL! Ich würd' mich wegschmeißen vor Lachen! Aber wundern würd' ich mich nicht.


----------



## LiangZhou (3. Juli 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> LOL! Ich würd' mich wegschmeißen vor Lachen! Aber wundern würd' ich mich nicht.



Erkärung bitte? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (3. Juli 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Erkärung bitte?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nach nordischer Kultur ägyptische Kultur?


----------



## Reflox (3. Juli 2010)

Wegen Uldum & Co.

Vashj'ir hat es ja auch schon

Neptulon
WO IST POSEIDIOS?


----------



## Urengroll (3. Juli 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Wegen Uldum & Co.
> 
> Vashj'ir hat es ja auch schon
> 
> ...





der trinkt sich gerade ein mit herkulus!


----------



## LiangZhou (6. Juli 2010)

Urengroll schrieb:


> der trinkt sich gerade ein mit herkulus!



Made my Day


----------



## Reflox (6. Juli 2010)

Urengroll schrieb:


> der trinkt sich gerade ein mit herkulus!



Apolos, Hadias, Zeusus,Heria sind auch schon dabeius


----------



## MasterXoX (7. Juli 2010)

Was habt ihr alle gegen Marcel? Ich fand ihn witzig und seine Art passte zu ihn


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jester (7. Juli 2010)

Hehe, was ist das heute wieder witzig hier. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Im buffedcast gehts nicht ums Verkünden der Ergebnisse zur Präsidentenwahl sondern es soll ein gemütlicher/informativer Schwatz über MMO's sein.
Und wenn sich da Fehler einschleichen kann man drüber lachen und vllt. ein kleinen Kommentar hinterlassen, aber sicher nicht so eine Kindergartenshow abziehen wie TheGui es hier getan hat!


----------



## Xondor (7. Juli 2010)

Stormcaller schrieb:


> .......... Heinrich dem lustigsten Buffed Mitarbeiter?????????????ß
> ..........Flo 1 der möchtegern Gangster? auf einmal war er weg und keiner wusste warum????ß
> ..........Marcel Anacker finde sein Profil nicht mehr bei den Buffed Mitarbeitern?
> 
> ...



Falls es noch nicht erwähnt wurde - in der aktuellen Gamestar ist ein Artikel von Heinrich Lenhardt was mich recht gewundert hat.

Edit: Anscheinend wurde es noch nicht erwähnt. Nein es wurde maßlos am Thema vorbeigeredet - und wen wunderts der neue Grüne steigt wiedermal mit ein. Super.

Was Flo1 angeht hat der damals einen derben Abgang hingelegt, war keine schöne Sache.

Ah ich habs gefunden: http://www.bamstevinho.de/index.php/2008/09/02/mehr-von-flauwy-die-herausforderung/


----------

